# 18"s vs. 19"s ride quality ?



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

I am planning on ordering a 2003 M3, and wanted to know how much harsher riding the 19's are then the 18"s? 

The 19's look fantastic, but they will probably rattle the care to bits after a few years. I know from experience with my 97 M3.

Anyone either driven both, or upgraded have any insight?

Thanks in advace,



-eric


----------



## Anthony (Aug 9, 2002)

It is of course a lil rougher, but not a whole lot. Im less worried about ride comfort and more worried about potholes and railroads.


----------



## ebarba (Nov 1, 2002)

The fact that your worried, really says alot. The rim maybe just alittle too close to the pavement, and will probably ended up bent or scuffed if you're not real careful. I marred one of mine when a lady moved over on me and I clipped a curb trying to avoid an accidedent. Those 19's seem to be out a bit too close to the curb.

Again, they do look fantastic though, and hence my dilemma...



Thanks.....



-eric


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

The 19's look really nice. I've driven M3's w/ both rims, and it's barely noticeable between the two. If you're worried about curbing or potholes, change the tires. The 19's come w/ 35 series tires, that's why it's so close to the ground.


----------



## Joose (Jan 11, 2002)

M3Inline6 said:


> *The 19's look really nice. I've driven M3's w/ both rims, and it's barely noticeable between the two. If you're worried about curbing or potholes, change the tires. The 19's come w/ 35 series tires, that's why it's so close to the ground. *


Can you buy a 40 series tire in a 19???


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

I would check w/ a local tire shop. I'm sure it can be done, but don't quote me on it. Let me know how it goes.


----------

